# Speck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a request a matching Speck Call to some duck calls I made last year. I think it turned out nice and is earpiercing loud. Coco/Silver Solder inlay/White Tail Antler w/ CA finish... All critiques welcome.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Another good lookin call, brother!! It looks a lot like mine with the double inlay and I really like the shape. Good luck this year!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That is a BEAUTY, Mate !!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks mate!! 
WT good luck Sat! I heard your hunting with Big T's outdoor adventures!!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again Robert the call sounds great and looks amazing !!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Robert A. said:


> Thanks mate!!
> WT good luck Sat! I heard your hunting with Big T's outdoor adventures!!


I don't know why I just saw this! We had one beck of a good time and tried to catch up on everything we missed over the past 15 years. It was a large time and I'm pretty sure it won't be the last. Now I just need to get over there when you're there and we'll cut up a little bit!!

Specxican-

He does top notch work. I have a double reed duck call that looks like a twin to your call and it sounds great too!! Hope he remembers us little guys when he makes the "big time"!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I enjoy looking at your calls, nothing to critiques except serious work.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Emilio,
I am glad you like your new call!! If you get the chance shoot me some field pictures!!

WT,
As soon as I stop traveling this month we will get on some birds, swap a few lies and enjoy a morning or two in the blind.. I am sure we can get ole Big T to join in on the fun!

Thank you all for the kind words!!!


----------

